# Guts coming out of the body when going to the bathroom



## mbarricarte (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a question about my tortoise. It seems like it has a serious problem going to the bathroom, today I saw it making a lot of effort and pushing out hard until something seemed to be coming out, I thought that may be was a parasite but I think it was the guts, they got out and then back in, this is really bad, what could have caused that? I think the diet is wrong, we have been given it pellets prepared by a company called Topzilla, but that is the only thing it wants to eat

when I stop giving it the pellets it goes crazy and does not stop walking, looking for food


----------



## Candy (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. #1 what kind of tortoise do you have and how old is it? How long have you had it? Have you ever fed it lettuces? Maybe if we know this we could help you find out what is going on.


----------



## mbarricarte (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a mediterranean herman I believe, and its about 3 years old. I had it since it was 7 months old. It did used to eat tomatoes more and sometimes I give it some weeds and it east them.

I think it is a male, and I read that this might be the first erection? It was pretty scary, but then it went on and started walking like nothing happened. It was also shaking a little but no noises


----------



## auhckw (Jul 28, 2010)

Are you sure it is guts and not your male tortoise showing you its p*nis?


----------



## mbarricarte (Jul 28, 2010)

If it is the male showing its stuff, then it will make me feel a lot better. I hope so, what would be the way to know that for sure?


----------



## dmmj (Jul 28, 2010)

It sounds like you were flashed, in all honesty if it's guts were coming out it would most likely not be aluve. Welcome to the forum,


----------



## auhckw (Jul 28, 2010)

You should expect something like this





*photos not mine

When I first got flashed, I got shocked also. It looks like flower. Now my tortoise will flash me every time it is soaking.


----------



## tglazie (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, sounds like a flasher. Now, that is one well endowed tortoise, auhckw! Anyway, feed the tortoise a varied diet. If this part of the tortoise falls out and stays out for more than a few minutes, you may have a problem. But otherwise, this is a normal part of tortoises becoming sexually mature. 

T.G.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow......just wow...


----------



## samstar (Jul 29, 2010)

My male star flashed for the first time at me last week for a few seconds. He is only 3 inches in length and already showing me his manhood!


----------



## Macheteslaststep (Jul 29, 2010)

Dozer has only flashed me once and it was just a litte "peak". He is very gentlemanly...Tank on the other hand. I can't take him anywhere outside of his habitat without him being all out there! It's so embarrassing 

Saranna


----------



## hali (Jul 29, 2010)

ohh my goodness


----------



## ekm5015 (Jul 29, 2010)

Why has this been moved to the news section?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Mbarricarte:

Welcome to the forum!!

You say you see this happening when the tortoise is going to the bathroom. Do you actually see poop at the same time? Or do you just assume he's trying to poop? If he's straining to poop, then I would say his diet is too dry. Can you offer him some cactus or slightly cooked squash to help lubricate him inside a bit? I'm pretty sure you're seeing his penis, and not his guts, but even if it IS the penis, it shouldn't be coming out when he strains to poop.


----------



## fgately (Aug 5, 2010)

Uh, wow. Just learned something I didn't know. Considering the size of the tort "Johnson" relative to the overall size of the animal, I am feeling inadequate right now.


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW!!! What a way to start off my Thursday with Tort P*nis. I probably wont eat lunch today. LOL! But, Yvonne is right.....it should not pop out when he is straining to poop. If he is having that hard of a time pooping he could be impacted with all the dry food. You need to freshen up his diet with more variety of whole leafy greens (try a bag of spring mix salad), cactus, squash, ect ect.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Aug 5, 2010)

Bloody hell that's a big one! I'm so glad I have a female, no embarrassing flashing when guests are round!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 5, 2010)

It's almost the lenght of his entire body, if only every animal was endowed the same.


----------



## mbarricarte (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you all for the responses. My tortoise Stuff looked like the one in the pic but it was gray. I assume it was just that since I have seen it going to the bathroom with no problem. I have tried to convince it to eat something else other than the pellets, but guess, I have a pretty stubborn creature!


----------



## mightyclyde (Aug 5, 2010)

Holy cats, thatsa whole lotta man. No wonder these guys think they're studs!


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 5, 2010)

First time i saw a five legged tortoise, welcome to the forum.


----------



## mbarricarte (Aug 5, 2010)

You are welcome


----------

